# Experience with Tire Chains on 335d?



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Forum Folks,

Mm thinking about a little winter road trip in about 10 days. On the route I'm planning, in a couple of places chains may be needed, specifically over Donner Pass on I-80 and Siskiyou pass on I-5.

I have looked at the Quality Chain Cable-type EZ Fit model and it looks like it might work. But I hate to spend the money ($59) and not need them. More than the money I worry about the tight clearances in the rear wheel well and how much a hassle they will be to put on. They will be mounted on OEM wheels and 225/45-17 Blizzak RFT winter tires.

_Any experience with this, forum members?_


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

I used to have to put chains on my 06 330i (E90) several years back as I drive over Donner Pass several times a month. I had 18s with snow tires in the winter and 19s with summer rubber for the (you guessed it) summer. I assume you have all season tires at minimum. Caltrans will NOT let you go through on RWD car without chains if there are chain controls, although since I always have winter tires on the cars I drive over the summit in the winter, I have fibbed and said I had AWD when I did not (AWD does not have chain requirement when in R2 status which is the only chain control I've seen.) Worked sometimes, not always. I would bite the bullet and buy the chains and I would also pay one of the chain monkeys the $30 or $40 to put them on. Laying around in the snow with trucks splashing slush on you then getting back in the car with slushy clothes on the leather is a treat. Another option is to wait the snow out or plan going though when it's not snowing. I sold the 330 and got an X5.


----------



## SahmDan (Dec 29, 2015)

I live in a mountainous region of SoCal that puts R2 chain restrictions in place from time to time (R3 is rare) and would recommend a quality set of cables (not chains). 

Those would be much better for limited wheel well clearance. Drive at speeds not exceeding 20MPH and you should be fine.

Of course all of that assumes that any snow is not overly deep.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## whatnxt (Apr 10, 2011)

Les Swabb will normally buy back unused chains/cables at the end of the season. Just make sure you keep the original sales slip.


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

Get the S class low clearance cables - not the clunky chains...


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

whatnxt said:


> Les Swabb will normally buy back unused chains/cables at the end of the season. Just make sure you keep the original sales slip.


Reporting back from my local Les Schwab visit. The quite cute lady behind the counter saw my car and opined that none of their cable chains would fit. In any case, the size she would reluctantly sell me was out of stock, but was available at a nearby Les Schwab.

After looking at the pictures on the two forums, eyeballing my rear wheel wells, and concocting a slight variation in my itinerary, I have decided to not buy the chains and just avoid chains required situations in that car.

So, instead of driving up over the Donner Pass for an event I want to attend, I will fly there and back. Then head to L.A. via Las Vegas, Death Valley, etc.


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

http://youtu.be/_XNrV2gTUOM


----------

